
Mario Game ported in BuckleScript: 7K generated Js, 0.5s to build - hongbo_zhang
https://github.com/bobzhang/MariOCaml
======
Markoff
direct link to demo for lazy people

[https://zhanghongbo.me/MariOCaml/](https://zhanghongbo.me/MariOCaml/)

controls work only on desktop, no mobile version

